# The dark side of whats to come.



## zachG23 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello everyone my name is Zach haven't been on here much bit I've been working on my BOB and my pack for my car. Almost done. But anyways that's not what this post is about....

The reason why I prepare is because of my dream I had..actually I won't call it a dream, it was a vision.. 

In 2008 the night Obama one the election I was upset he one first of all. But I went to sleep after and this vision has stayed imbedded in my brain ever since. Like a splinter in my head always there and poking at me everyday telling me something is wrong with this world. So.. I went to sleep and in my vision iam driving my truck on the freeway at night and in the vehicle with me is..this black mass or large black figure sitting next too me in the passenger seat..I never turn my head to look at it but its there in the corner of my eye its there. 

So I'm driving and I look in my rear view mirror and I see cars head lights like normal bit I suddenly see the car turn and crash off the road. So I'm thinking that's weird...so I keep driving I look in my rear view mirror again and I see the same thing happen. This happened multiple times. About the 6th time I look in rear view mirror I see the most horrific face I have ever seen it had horns and all these things it was very freighting. So I immediately wake up gasping for air and I look over and see the time. Its 3:15 which is dead time. The first thought that entered my brain after I woke up was... WE ARE GOING IN THE WRONG DIRECTION! Just like the cars in my dream we are making ourselfs crash and that's why will happen. Something was telling me something that night and im going to listen what about you? So prepare, vote out obama for if you do not see what he has done, you are blinded by society. So my advice is...open your eyes when you leave your house see what is really going on. We are acting like robots and our doom will await. We must wake up from materialistic things, that is not important. That's why I prepare.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I once had a dream involving a trapeze, a yak, and a rubber hose... but I digress. Dreams can be weird things. One persons' dream may mean something entirely different to someone else. The important thing is, that if you feel that the dream is telling that it's important to prepare, that you do so. Even if you are wrong about the dream, at least you have eased your mind. Personally, I believe that you are correct. We _are_ headed in the wrong direction and there are many here that sense the same thing. Welcome to the group! Please feel free to jump into the conversations and learn with us.


----------



## staceyj (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree as well.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I agree with k0xxx, the reason you started preparing is not really significant(IMO), the important thing is that you are doing it.

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## zachG23 (Aug 27, 2012)

Actually davearm I respectfully disagree. Mabey not to you why I started prepping or other people start prepping isn't significant but it actually is because people they have the reasoning behind what they do and its interesting to see there point of view.But not to you so I'm not sure why your on here if you don't want to hear other peoples reasonings.


----------



## zachG23 (Aug 27, 2012)

this is comming from me a person who is intuned with nature and and peoples energy. The things and thoughts that come to me over my period of life are visions not dreams. I was given a gift by the lord to be able too see things common people cannot. But also my Cherokee grandparents I believe is also a great help aswell.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

zachG23 said:


> Actually davearm I respectfully disagree. Mabey not to you why I started prepping or other people start prepping isn't significant but it actually is because people they have the reasoning behind what they do and its interesting to see there point of view.But not to you so I'm not sure why your on here if you don't want to hear other peoples reasonings.


Hold up Zach, Davearm was just making a comment madeup from his opinion. It goes both ways. He was not saying you were wrong or anything else, just passing along that he is glad you are prepping. His opinion is just as important as yours. And to make accusations like you just made, can put you in a hole around here.

The significance of why someone started doing anything is mainly only significant to them, not necessarily to everyone else.

Opinions and other ideas are what run this forum. Please remember that for your future posts. Keep in mind everyone has an opinion.

Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

zachG23 said:


> this is comming from me a person who is intuned with nature and and peoples energy. The things and thoughts that come to me over my period of life are visions not dreams. I was given a gift by the lord to be able too see things common people cannot. But also my Cherokee grandparents I believe is also a great help aswell.


Nevermind, you just lost me.

Jimmy


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I am a Bible believer, and believe that dreams can have meanings and significance. I do think it takes someone who knows how to interpret them, mainly, to make sense of it all most of the time. 

I have had, sadly, dreams about someone in my family dying, years before it happened. When certain things happened that I had seen in my dream, it was the very definite "de ja vue" feeling. So yes, we can have dreams that predict, but this does not mean we can do anything to change what is to come, it only serves to prepare us how to handle it.

I know we all feel the same here Zach, this country is heading completely in the wrong direction, it is killing our freedoms and our nation as a whole. However, some of what is happening is societal, not political, it is the people who are dysfunctional and mentally poisened (for lack of a better way to describe what has happened to people), so much so that if SHTF I fear them more than any governmental force.

I hope you keep calm and strong Zach, keep your wits about you, prep, but do not allow your fears to overtake you. Hope you stay with us here.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

zachG23 said:


> this is comming from me a person who is intuned with nature and and peoples energy. The things and thoughts that come to me over my period of life are visions not dreams. I was given a gift by the lord to be able too see things common people cannot. But also my Cherokee grandparents I believe is also a great help aswell.


And humble too!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Well I had a dream that *[***SARCASM FILTER ON***]* and that's why I prep.


----------



## zachG23 (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm afraid of nothing. PSALM: 23


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I prep because I believe it is the wise thing to do in our quickly changing nation. People used to "prep" every harvest, we stopped depending on the land and our own efforts and that's why we're in this awful situation financially now.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Last fall I started praying regularly that God would give me a dream or a vision about the time of year that the collapse would took place. Sometime during the spring I went to bed one night. Even before I went to sleep I had what could only be called a vision come into my mind: I'm standing outside a certain restaurant that I go to regularly. It's daytime. The place looks like it's been closed for some time because the window I'm looking at is dusty with the dust streaked by raindrops going down it. There are autumn leaves swirling in the parking lot. That was it. I'm convinced that the collapse happens this fall but as yet the restaurant in question is still in business.

I never had a vision before but recently I started praying that if God wants us to take in someone during the collapse that I would have a dream or a vision of that. Recently I went to bed one evening. Before I got to sleep this is what came into my mind: There's a little girl. She's knocking on our door. It's after the collapse. Her father had killed her mother because they had no food. He was waiting for her to come home so he could kill her too before he killed himself but she managed to get away. I thought to myself, "What does she look like?" I immediately saw in my mind a time recently when I was at a restaurant in another city and there was a little girl about 7 years old having a birthday party. I don't think it's the same one. I think it's a different one. After the collapse happens I'll be waiting for her to come to our door. When she does we'll take her in.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

zachG23 said:


> I'm afraid of nothing. PSALM: 23


That attitude will probably get you killed in a SHTF world... Everyone is afraid of something, or needs to be. The idea that you fear nothing is impossible and could be deadly. Fear will keep you alert, focused, and cautious...


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I have had visions and 1 out of the body experiance.All in the 70s and 80s.Not a one since 1982.I know without a doupt there is a spirit world.Thats why its so important to me to study.
Save the drug jokes,I was not a drug user,too busy raising kids.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

invision said:


> That attitude will probably get you killed in a SHTF world... Everyone is afraid of something, or needs to be. The idea that you fear nothing is impossible and could be deadly. Fear will keep you alert, focused, and cautious...


 I don't fear much and I may understand what they mean.The real fear for me is to be absent from God in times of trouble or after death.Not so much what man can do to us.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I think everyone has a reason for prepping. Zach shared his. Regardless of why we prep, we are all ahead of the game by being preppers.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Zach, I feel ya bud. I became a prepper and a Christian because of a dream/vision. Wanna chat about it? PM me sometime brother!


----------



## zachG23 (Aug 27, 2012)

Invision. I fear nothing because I have the lord and my faith keeps me fearless. 
He lay me beside green pastures and slow running waters. I shall not want. Ye I walk threw the valley of the shadow of death I shall fear no evil for thou art with me. That's why I fear nothing.. my faith in him. He brought me to his castle and nothing or no one can destroy it and never take it away from me. I'm sorry you do not understand. Talk and meet other Christians they will show you the truth.


----------



## zachG23 (Aug 27, 2012)

I appreciate everyone's positive support and understanding you all are intelligent people and happy to hear there are other Americans with the same knowledge. Every one else with negative comments there are not needed.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

k0xxx said:


> I once had a dream involving a trapeze, a yak, and a rubber hose...


IKm glad I'm not the only one who had that dream!! I can't go near a yak anymore.........


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I do consider myself a Christian and Saved and I share my beliefs with anyone willing to listen, but I do not force my beliefs upon anyone. I am open to all views and opinions. That is part of being American: the freedom of Religion and Speech. One thing I fear as much as Govt and Zombies is religious zealots...maybe more so. I do not make fun of anyone's belief, but hold my own to me. Anyone who believes a certain way, but thinks others that disagree should be punished, looked down upon, or ignored are highly prejudiced in their own way. This I believe can be extremely dangerous to all society. Just my opinion.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

zachG23 said:


> Invision. I fear nothing because I have the lord and my faith keeps me fearless.
> He lay me beside green pastures and slow running waters. I shall not want. Ye I walk threw the valley of the shadow of death I shall fear no evil for thou art with me. That's why I fear nothing.. my faith in him. He brought me to his castle and nothing or no one can destroy it and never take it away from me. I'm sorry you do not understand. Talk and meet other Christians they will show you the truth.


Oh I do understand what your trying to state, when i first read it, I took it out of contrast. Yes, religion guides you, and you should fear no evil, with god at your side. What I originally read it as, some Rambo crap, let any man try this this or that and he is going to meet my little friend... That attitude has one result - eventual death.

And no offense but WTF?!? -> talk to and meet other Christians? Before i blow up on you, let me be "tackful" here with one question... Are saying I am not a Christian?


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> I do consider myself a Christian and Saved and I share my beliefs with anyone willing to listen, but I do not force my beliefs upon anyone. I am open to all views and opinions. That is part of being American: the freedom of Religion and Speech. One thing I fear as much as Govt and Zombies is religious zealots...maybe more so. I do not make fun of anyone's belief, but hold my own to me. Anyone who believes a certain way, but thinks others that disagree should be punished, looked down upon, or ignored are highly prejudiced in their own way. This I believe can be extremely dangerous to all society. Just my opinion.


Absolutely the truth stated there... Agree with you 100%, more so if it were logically possible, except I don't typically share my beliefs publicly. I own a business, i refuse to go live online with my beliefs... I have seen others do that in business meetings or online (LinkedIn) and they are to stupid to realize they just pissed off the potential client or the client or the business partner. I do however wear a ring all the time that tells all that I believe in a higher power, you just have to notice the G.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Invision, I have seen doors open that way.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> Invision, I have seen doors open that way.


Oh man, here in the heart of the bible belt, I have seen them slammed shut. I actually had to fire an account manager because he brought up his religion to a client and they wanted to pull their contract immediately... need to note, he tried to convert them to his church too.

To be honest, I have picked up more business at a poker table than at church, non-profit work, networking clubs, and general door pounding COMBINED... I don't typically deal with mom and pop customers, I deal with financial and legal firms and Fortune 1000. In fact, I have an opportunity to land one of the top 5 staffing firms in a couple weeks, where am I taking the CIO? Lunch? Nope... Vegas, why? I know he plays $2/5 no limit poker, so no brainer there... Just call my host at Ceasars, got two suites, and will have some fun and hopefully close a 5000+ desktop deal with a 20+TB of offsite storage...or worst case a consulting gig for DRP/BCP or SAS70 compliance review...


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Invision, sounds like a good plan! You definitely know your business!


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks bud. I am proud to say before my bypass, that I was my father's son, when it came to business. I have started 7 different companies, only one has failed due to lack of seed funding but that was due to the tech bubble bursting otherwise we would have gotten the investors,, the others have been boot strap start ups, 4 sold for good profits, 2 I still control, and all have been in different markets.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

zachG23 said:


> I appreciate everyone's positive support and understanding you all are intelligent people and happy to hear there are other Americans with the same knowledge.* Every one else with negative comments there are not needed.*


Sir, you are posting on an open forum. The hard truth is, not every person will share your beliefs, Faith, opinion and choice of underwear brand. Learn to accept all opinions, take it with a grain of salt, and keep on going.

This is an excellent forum, there are VERY knowledgeable people on here. But there is this one guy here....never mind.  Learn here, share here, laugh here. There will always be someone somewhere who will have a differing opinion than yours, that is a good thing. Keep an open mind or you will NEVER learn anything new.

I would respectfully suggest that you do not try to convert folks, or make assumptions about peoples religion. You can open a BIG cans of ugly with that.

Hopefully you stick around here, I would like to hear more about your visions, could be a good early warning system!!


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I woke up to the USA going the wrong direction before I even heard Obama's name for the first time. I don't even remember hearing or caring that he won.

And way back in the 1980s I had a dream that the sky was very dark with an orange/red glow to the east of town, over a hill. I and other people walked out onto the road and looked toward the direction of the glowing, ominous cloud growing into a mushroom cloud. I said something to the effect that they had finally done it.


----------

